
Hello Goodbye uBlock/Adblock Plus Filterlist (For Those That Asked) - bcye
Thank you all for the amazing responses to the launch of my browser extension.<p>There were quite a few people asking about a simple filter list.<p>I have set one up really quick and you can download it from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hellogoodbye.app or the github repo.<p>Please make PRs or issues if I messed something up.<p>Have an awesome day!
======
gitgud
Great idea, those automated chat windows are incredibly annoying. It's also
kind of insulting that they're presented as an instant chat with a human...

